# Stren Microfuse (Updated)



## BassAddict (Aug 9, 2007)

Just ordered me up some 10lb stren microfuse, cant wait to try it out!! I'll let yall know how it goes when it comes in.....


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 15, 2007)

I just recieved my Microfuse today and its first impression comming out of the box was good. The Microfuse felt smooth and round almost like mono, but you could still feel a roughnes that told you it was a braided line. The line also seams limper then other braids, but still has a slight waxey stiffness to it, the stiffnes should go away with a little bit of use though. The only complaint I have about it so far is stren.com says "When fishing in daylight, this thermally-fused braided line GLOWS a Hi-Vis FLUORESCENT Blue." The word GLOWS is a exeration they should have used a phrase such as "SHINES a Hi-Vis FLUORESCENT Blue simular to that of Stren Clear/FLUORESCENT Blue." Thats it for now, stay tuned for more on this line tonight and ill post on how it fishes and how the night visibility of Microfuse is.


Edit: Id change the word SHINES to "gives off a blueish white hue"


----------



## Jim (Aug 15, 2007)

cool man! Thanks for the update!


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 15, 2007)

Im back from fishing for about an hour and WOW. Im not even sure what to say, Stren Microfuse was just so diffrent from anything I fished with, that the closest thing i can compare it to is sewing thread. It was like I raided grandmas sewing cabinet and spooled up with 10lbtest/4lb diamater white sewing thread. It cast beatufully, tied great, had little memory, and sensitive as all. Infact on the one bite I got tonight I was so concentrated on the line that I forgot how to set a hook and just yanked the rod like a 4 year old kid trying to catch his first bass!! It did birdnest up on me pretty tight once but i was able to pick it out, so dont forget to ease your cast controll down. Other than that I think I LOVE it!!!! GOOD-BYE FIRELINE!!!!! If you guys got an extra $22 bucks laying around hit up tacklewarehouse.com and give it a try, i dont think youll be dissapointed. 


Note: I didnt get to test the night time visibility of the line cause my blacklight is El-Crap-ola.


----------



## robalo78 (Aug 19, 2007)

$22. A bit much for me...I;ll stick to PP


----------

